# *MORE* New Additions



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I have some more news :blush: Look what Im getting tomorrow...









cock









hen
(they have been given a 8 month break so shes just got the box back just over a week ago, and has been in it religiously for hours on end. The breeder thinks she will have her 1st egg VERY soon, maybe this weekend... which is PERFECT TIMING!)

Babies from last clutch:





































This is great timing becuase:
1) she hasnt started laying yet, shes due any day. Which gives her enough time to make her nest I will give her, her new nest/home to lay in.
2) if Caleb & Cooper end up not sitting on their current eggs, I will transfer them over to this new pair in hopes of possibly saving the fertile one(s)?
3) any other eggs Cooper has, and if she does not sit on them, can be given to this female to foster them.

They are a whiteface pied and whiteface cinnamon pearl pair of 3 year olds  They've bred 4 times, and have had three clutches of 3 and one clutch of 4. They have whiteface split pied babies, males split cinny and pearl (and pied). Females split pied.

I got them for a REALLY good price too, and delivery tomorrow early afternoon 

Kirby!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats they're gorgeous, and the last photo of that baby is ADORABLE! 

They'll have adorable babies once again, hope you get fertile eggies from these two.  (which you definitely should since they've had babies previously)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very pretty  You are going to be crazy busy.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Solace and Spike  I hope I get good results too! Although now that I am getting all these breeding birds and stuff, Im starting to not really care about breeding. I've spent ALL DAY giving them as good of a cage and diet as possible, and I just want them to be happy. 
The tiels dont look that healthy/well taken care of (you should have seen the dirt that I cropped out of the pics) so Ill probably only let them breed once, MAYBE twice. Then have plans on building a big tiel cage (flight) and let both Caleb & Cooper and these two (who I think I will name Riley and Ruby) enjoy themselves for a while. Ive noticed myself just watching C&C today, and am in owe. They are such beautiful animals and I cant wait to have TWO pairs! Plus ADORABLE babies 

Kirby


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow fantastic..lucky you!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks  They arrive in a few hours 

Kirby


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Cute pair! congrats and good luck!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks!  I think they will be here in 2 hours or so  I just emailed the breeder to confirm a time...

As far as names, I think I've decided on Riley and Rubie 

Kirbs!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

THERE HERE, THERE HERE!!!   

They are actually GORGEOUS in person, NOTHING like those grimy/greasy pictures I got sent, thanks god! 

They are very spazzy, I bet they have not been socialized much. Theve thrashed around the cage like mad for a few seconds, 3 times already. I don't blame them though, they have only been here for under 10 minutes lol. 

Pictures will be coming soon, and the names Riley & Rubie fit PERFECTLY in my honest opinion  They will definately have some adorable wf babies for me!

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats wonderful! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Here they are! 









First pic!


















Riley (cock)









Rubie (hen)









Riley again









temp cage (will be upgrading in the future)

What do you think?!? As in love as I am?  haha, probably not!

Kirby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Riley, they're both stunning though.  Cute names by the way!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks! Im glad you like them  Coming from a fellow whiteface lover (yourself), I have officially joined the wf bandwagon! I can't stop looking at them, they are just too beautiful! I wish they could have more interesting wf babies (even pieds would be awesome!) But I guess thats an excuse to keep a male baby, becuase he'll be split cinny, pearl, and pied  PERFECT for breeding! 

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are way too cute  That is one funky crest the mommy bird has


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hehe isn't it bizarre!  

Both birds are settling in great now, preening away and Rubie's been chewing on her massive new cuttlebone I got for them today. Riley is currently taking THE most gentle sips of water ever, hehe, its realllly cute & funny!

Kirby


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> They are way too cute  That is one funky crest the mommy bird has





Kirby said:


> Hehe isn't it bizarre!
> 
> Both birds are settling in great now, preening away and Rubie's been chewing on her massive new cuttlebone I got for them today. Riley is currently taking THE most gentle sips of water ever, hehe, its realllly cute & funny!
> 
> Kirby


haha I was thinking the same thing about that crest. I think it looks like something "King Julian" wore in Madagascar LOL They are sooooo beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

HAHA You're right!  Too funny!

Kirby


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, here we go LOL


----------



## jaxmom (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL OMG that is sooo funny
they are beautiful!
I also love the crest.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the pics...I just want to cuddle Riley


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

HAHAHA nice pic! 

Thanks duckie  Me too! Too bad he's not tame though  Caleb is the *ONLY* one who is remotely friendly, he will step up... but with his beak wide open 

Kirby


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the white side he he.....

they are stunningly cute!... can't wait to see their babies, and yes, you should definitely keep a male from them


----------

